# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  VADEMÉCUM AGRARIO (10ma Edición)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, estamos distribuyendo la 10ma edición del Vademécum Agrario, donde podrán encontrar información útil para todo agricultor.   Índice de productos por empresaÍndice de producto por ingrediente activo y nombre comercialÍndice de productos por orden alfabéticoÍndice de fertlizantesÍndice de semillas y hortalizasÍndice de equipos y maquinarias  *Precio:* *S/.85.00 (inc I.G.V)*   *Pedidos:*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe     Temas similares: ¿Quieres un Vademécum Agrario ¡¡¡GRATIS!!!? Vademecum para la agricultura orgánica Artículo: 4ta. Edición de Expo Café Perú reunirá a más de 180 expositores Artículo: 7 productos con quinua que encontrarás en la sétima edición de Mistura Artículo: Hoy se inaugura V edición del Salón del Cacao y Chocolate 2014

----------

